# Old / New Member...



## FaTTBoyDim (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey guys I used be a member on here around 6 years ago when I first purchased my (8n) 1.8T - TT Roadster! A quick breakdown...

I have actually forgotten all my login details from my old account so I have had to make a new one. The TT has been off the road now for a good 4 years, it has a couple of minor-ish issues that I just dont have the time nor the money to get them rectified, so I will be cleaning it all up and putting it up for sale (CHEAP).

The main reason I came on here was that I found the Sports Cat that came with the car and wanted to see if the good members of this forum could shed some light on what make it is and what you think it would be worth?!

I have checked all over and cant see a mark anywhere on the thing. Ive attatched some photos of it down below.... I will be selling it if anyone is interested but I will build up my post count again first so I can sell it through the marketplace.

Thanks in advance

AJ

https://ibb.co/ZG4yJQS

https://ibb.co/fk8Rf9Y

https://ibb.co/CzWnNNd

https://ibb.co/84X8j19

https://ibb.co/bRZ7FPd

https://ibb.co/7j7z7qQ

https://ibb.co/fvhvsnP

https://ibb.co/fNnDXjx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your post in the mk1 section


----------



## FaTTBoyDim (Nov 6, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  try your post in the mk1 section


Cheers buddy will do!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

FaTTBoyDim said:


> Hey guys I used be a member on here around 6 years ago when I first purchased my (8n) 1.8T - TT Roadster! A quick breakdown...
> 
> I have actually forgotten all my login details from my old account so I have had to make a new one. The TT has been off the road now for a good 4 years, it has a couple of minor-ish issues that I just dont have the time nor the money to get them rectified, so I will be cleaning it all up and putting it up for sale (CHEAP).
> 
> ...


Hi There is no post or time limit for Access to Market Place/PMs
For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## FaTTBoyDim (Nov 6, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> FaTTBoyDim said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I used be a member on here around 6 years ago when I first purchased my (8n) 1.8T - TT Roadster! A quick breakdown...
> ...


Hi There is no post or time limit for Access to Market Place/PMs
For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy. [/

Nice one Hoggy, appreciate that


----------

